# Paphiopedilum Saiun ‘Glow Stick’



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 7, 2019)

This LeHua primary hybrid was between the alba forms of wardii x sukhakulii. This second bloom was much larger than the first one, 13 cm vs 9 cm. I was pleasantly surprised. Almost auctioned it off last weekend as a donation to my local orchid society. Luckily I kept it to see flower. I called him Glow Stick LoL. 

NS 13 cm
Petals 1.7 x 7.0 cm
Dorsal 3.5 x 5 cm


----------



## Guldal (Dec 10, 2019)

Good you kept it: good size, nice colour, perfect stance. Definately a keeper!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 10, 2019)

neat! and i don't usually like green ones!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks, I hope to grow it stronger and with more flowers. Its wonderful when two alba species are crossed together to produce such lovelies!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 19, 2020)

Just opening... you can see the petals still stretching. Will it be as big or bigger than last year? The plant has doubled in size.


----------



## musa (Nov 20, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 20, 2020)

Pretty flower, but prefer the parents


----------



## GuRu (Nov 20, 2020)

Needless to say that this is a lovely flower......and in the this year flower you may see with a close look the influence of the wardii parent too. The last year flower looked, at least in my eyes, like a straight P. sukhakulii album. This fact may sometime cause confusion.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 20, 2020)

already 'fatter' nice!... can't wait to see the multi-growth multi flowered plant...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 21, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Needless to say that this is a lovely flower......and in the this year flower you may see with a close look the influence of the wardii parent too. The last year flower looked, at least in my eyes, like a straight P. sukhakulii album. This fact may sometime cause confusion.


What an interesting observation Rudolf. Yes it seems like you are correct in your assessment. I never even thought of it until you pointed it out.

And yes OP I also do prefer the parents but neither are strong plants or easy to find. I have one really exceptional wardii album I got in Dome show but alas the bud blasted. Next year then.

And thanks to all for the nice comments.


----------



## blondie (Nov 21, 2020)

Very nice bloom and lovely colour


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> Pretty flower, but prefer the parents


Yes I prefer the parents too. I have an outstanding wardii album division from Japan.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2020)

Here’s the update of the expanded bloom. Petals are now as straight as the sukh.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 24, 2020)

That's a damn good flower - hybrid or not!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 24, 2021)

So one year later, Glowstick has decided to bloom with another bud in tow! Yayyyy…


----------



## monocotman (Dec 24, 2021)

Another striking bloom Leslie!
love the dark green horseshoe in the centre.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 24, 2021)

Leslie, this plant seems to like your culture very much. Flowering annually and this year I can see a second flower spike arising.  Congrats and Merry Christmas !


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2021)

has lovely form


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks all. And happy safe holidays to everyone!!


----------



## LO69 (Dec 25, 2021)

I recently bought the sayun but mine it's just a tiny seedling, any way I'm Happy because it's a very nice green paph. Congrats Leslie for yours!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 25, 2021)

LO69 said:


> I recently bought the sayun but mine it's just a tiny seedling, any way I'm Happy because it's a very nice green paph. Congrats Leslie for yours!


It’s pretty vigorous compare to the parents so it will bloom within 2 years for you if all goes well!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 25, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Just opening... you can see the petals still stretching. Will it be as big or bigger than last year? The plant has doubled in size.
> 
> View attachment 23363
> View attachment 23364


I think we need updated perspectives of that background.


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 25, 2021)

Beautiful  color Greenpaph!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 26, 2021)

It's a wonderfully coloured and vigorous clone, you've got there, Leslie!

Happy Holidays to you, too, and the Best Wishes for an equally Happy and Floriferous New Year! 
Most kind regards, Jens


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 26, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So one year later, Glowstick has decided to bloom with another bud in tow! Yayyyy…
> 
> View attachment 31314
> View attachment 31311
> ...


I don’t want to like it but…it’s gorgeous. Incredible foliage. Incandescent inflorescence.


----------



## Sky7Bear (Dec 27, 2021)

I got one of these awarded a few years ago with an HCC, and named it SkyBear. I'm sure I have a photo or two around!


----------



## Sky7Bear (Dec 27, 2021)

Here's a photo from the award event. This one tends to bloom more than once a year.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 27, 2021)

Sky7Bear said:


> I got one of these awarded a few years ago with an HCC, and named it SkyBear. I'm sure I have a photo or two around!View attachment 31402


Very nice one!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2021)

Nice. Are those your Angraecum distichum?


----------



## Guldal (Dec 29, 2021)

Sky7Bear said:


> View attachment 31403


Gorgeous clone, well deserved award!

I can't help wondering, though, why the slight mishap at the award event, when it comes to the correct naming of as well the colour form of your plant as its parents: P. Saiun album (or alboviride, if you prefer) = P. sukhakulii fma. aureum x P. wardii fma. alboviride?!

The cross with the parents of the typical colourforms has a quite distinctly different look and flavour. The photos are from the internet to show the wide range of outcomes in this cross:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 30, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Are those your Angraecum distichum?


Yes indeed it is Angraecum distichum ‘Second Chance’!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 13, 2022)

Second flower finally opened:


----------

